# FCP Groton Timing Belt kit



## jaymk3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, I have an 01 S4 and found this kit for really cheap and was wondering if anyone has ever dealt with them before. Any input would be greatly appreciated and I apologize if this is the wrong section. Thank you


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

We are able to buy in bulk amounts to offer you the consumer a better price on the kits. Everything we sell comes with a 1 year warranty and the option to purchase a lifetime warranty for 10% of the cost of goods. If you have a tech install the products you can sign up on our website for a free lifetime warranty. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## jaymk3 (Sep 7, 2009)

How do I provide proof that a tech installed the kit, cause the motor group I work for owns an Audi dealership and theyll be installing it cause i dont have the know-how to do it


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://warranty.fcpgroton.com/


----------



## jaymk3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok thank you....im going to take my car to audi monday morning, so i should be ordering it tues or wed....can i just order it through you on here or should i use the website?


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (jaymk3)*

Call me up on Monday and I will help you out. Thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

